
Xobni Discusses The Perfect Startup Office and They Still Suck My Ram - transburgh
http://www.centernetworks.com/xobni-office-setup-and-ram-sucker
======
plusbryan
"But it sure does suck ram. Anywhere between 5-20mb at any given time"

Not to be a contrarian here, as we _are_ in beta and working to improve, but
seriously? Outlook: 220M, Firefox: 350M, Dropbox: 25M

Dude, if we hit 20, that's pretty much par for the course.

~~~
zach
My thoughts exactly. I think anything under 50M is sensible for a resident
app. If you're on a 256MB machine I suppose you won't agree, but then you
really shouldn't be running Outlook.

------
Tichy
Could you rename the title to "still consumes my memory" or something like
that please?

